# how long do you heat press duct tape for?



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everybudy. How long and at what temperature do tshirt makers iron-on duct tape designs and at what temperature? I have access to a commercial style square iron - so I won't be using the wifes iron. 

Thanks.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

DUCT TAPE DESIGNS!? explain!?


never heard of such a thing sounds cool you should upload a picture


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

Spotted these gems at a Detroit Tigers game this week. They had awesome seats, probably ended up on TV. I had to get a pic. Just messing about with the heat press temps. I do remember a guy on here teaching how to make false duct tape designs using plastisol inks. 

Take care!


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Those could also just be duct taped on! but i would imagine you could do it I personally would put it on a heat transfer vinyl then run it through a cutter!


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah, they are. Just adding a bit of levity to the forum


----------

